# Investor visa



## vicky007007 (May 6, 2013)

I am from india and plan to apply investor 2 visa. It requires 1.5 mn investment funds. Hasnt anyone in this forum applied for it. Is it good idea to invest this much money in nz. Are the returns good. Anyone ??????


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

vicky007007 said:


> I am from india and plan to apply investor 2 visa. It requires 1.5 mn investment funds. Hasnt anyone in this forum applied for it. Is it good idea to invest this much money in nz. Are the returns good. Anyone ??????


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Don't have any experience with the Investor (category 2) visa myself but I understand the requirements etc.
Your question "Is it good idea to invest this much money in nz. Are the returns good ??????"

You need to ask an NZ financial advisor this question. 
It's a heck of a lot of money to handover and you want to make sure the advice you get is the best no ?
The return all depends how you decide to invest the money and the level of risk you are willing to take although Im sure you know that.

Personally speaking (unless I had pots of money) I don't think I could hand over that amount of money to enable me to secure a visa. I'd never sleep in that 4 year investment period - frightening!!!


----------



## vicky007007 (May 6, 2013)

Hi

Thanks for replying. I would have to apply for investor visa only as i am not eligible for any other visa. I visited newzealand once and found the lifestyle and environment very good. My only worry is that after keeping money in nz for four years, what if they deny me pr. Although i had word with lawyer here and he is very confident that my case would have no problem. He says nz immigration is most linient for investor visas as they want to get money in their country. I would like your advise on that. And since you are already in nz, how do you like it there.

I also wanted to know about investing option like taking an franchise in food joints like burger king or taking a pertrol station on lease. Can we expect over 6-7% of return on these. I really dont want to put money in their banks where there is only 4-5 % interest.

Any advice would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

vicky007007 said:


> ....I also wanted to know about investing option like taking an franchise in food joints like burger king or taking a pertrol station on lease. Can we expect over 6-7% of return on these. I really dont want to put money in their banks where there is only 4-5 % interest.....


I'd say that you just can't guarantee it. Basically, the greater the potential return, the greater the risk. 
So is it worth the risk for the extra 1-2%?
I'd also spread your funds - and spread the risk.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

vicky007007 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for replying. I would have to apply for investor visa only as i am not eligible for any other visa. I visited newzealand once and found the lifestyle and environment very good. My only worry is that after keeping money in nz for four years, what if they deny me pr. Although i had word with lawyer here and he is very confident that my case would have no problem. He says nz immigration is most linient for investor visas as they want to get money in their country. I would like your advise on that. And since you are already in nz, how do you like it there.
> 
> ...


Have you any experience running a business and if so for how many years ?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

vicky007007 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for replying. I would have to apply for investor visa only as i am not eligible for any other visa. I visited newzealand once and found the lifestyle and environment very good. My only worry is that after keeping money in nz for four years, what if they deny me pr. Although i had word with lawyer here and he is very confident that my case would have no problem. He says nz immigration is most linient for investor visas as they want to get money in their country. I would like your advise on that. And since you are already in nz, how do you like it there.
> 
> ...


Hi,
You also need to read this :-

http://glossary.immigration.govt.nz/acceptableinvestment.htm

No mention of a burger joint or petrol station franchise in there!!!


----------



## vicky007007 (May 6, 2013)

I am running a restaurant past 10 years here


----------



## vicky007007 (May 6, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> You also need to read this :-
> 
> 
> No mention of a burger joint or petrol station franchise in there!!!


I confirmed from lawyer that i can buy petrol pump or franchise and it will b treated as acceptable investment as i am buying stake in nz owned company...


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

vicky007007 said:


> I confirmed from lawyer that i can buy petrol pump or franchise and it will b treated as acceptable investment as i am buying stake in nz owned company...


Since you have owned a business overseas in excess of 3 years at least you meet that specific requirement of the Investment visa.

Is your lawyer an authorised Immigration Consultant - approved by Immigration New Zealand to give advice on Immigration matters relating to this country ?

Reading the investment rules I don't see investment in a franchise - eg petrol station or a Burger King is an acceptable "type" of investment.
The rules clearly state bonds, equities, managed funds, residential developments, banks, financial institutions etc.

I would question the advice you have been given.

Why don't you ask Immigration the question and see what the answer is from the horses mouth so to speak.
Give them a ring or email and post back the options they offer up ?

Regards,


----------



## vicky007007 (May 6, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> Since you have owned a business overseas in excess of 3 years at least you meet that specific requirement of the Investment visa.
> 
> Is your lawyer an authorised Immigration Consultant - approved by Immigration New Zealand to give advice on Immigration matters relating to this country ?
> 
> ...


The lawyer i confirmed with is an registered immigration lawyer in nz.

There are two points in acceptable investment glossary which qualifies my investments as acceptable :
1. Has to give commercial return under normal circumstances.
2. Invested in equity in an nz firm.


----------

